# نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي gps



## Eng:Aubad (14 مايو 2010)

مشروع مميز جداً في مادة الاتصالات الرقمية قسم هندسة الحاسبات


إشراف الدكتور المهندس: محمد نجيب صلاحو


إعداد الطالبين : أسامة حاج محمود - أحمد بيطار


نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي


GPS​
· *لمحة تاريخية عن**NAVSTARGPS **.*
*· *أجيال الأقمار الصناعية GPS.
· *أقسام نظام **NAVSTAR-GPS**.*
*· **آلية تحديد المواقع ثنائية و ثلاثية الأبعاد.*
*· **مصادرالأخطاء و معالجتها في نظام **GPS**.*
*· **توزع الأقمار الصناعية.*
*· **شفرة الضجيج العشوائي الوهمي (**PRNC**)**. *
*· **الرسائل الملاحية ( **THE GPS NAVIGATION MESSAGE**)**.*
*· *نظام GPS التفاضلي DGPS.
· لمحة عن EMBEDDED GPS RECEIVERS.
· نظرة إلى المستقبل.
ملاحظة هامة:
تم توزيع المشروع على ثلاثة أجزاء وذلك لحجمه الكبير الناتج عن احتوائه على صور عالية الدقة بالإضافة إلى الكثير من التفاصيل .
المشروع موجود على الروابط التالية:
http://osama.fileave.com
http://osama1.fileave.com


----------



## العبادي_079 (15 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ً أخوي على الموضوع الرائع والله يعطيكو العافية *


----------



## العبادي_079 (15 مايو 2010)

أخوي ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات لانني حاولت واعطاني خطا


----------



## wbs2010 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور جدا 
بس ياريت ترفع الملفت مرة اخرى


----------



## faithlover (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لو تفضلت يا اخي علينا واعدت رفع الملفات لان الربط غير صالح


----------

